# Experience with these breeders? Lido; Ash's Mystical; Desert Reef; B Poodles? Others in NV/CA/UT?



## AKRaven (Aug 17, 2020)

Looking to get a standard poodle over the next year and have these four breeders on my radar, wondering if anyone has any experiences with them and their poodles, both positive and negative. We're looking for a healthy poodle with a great temperament who will be good with children; looks and color less important. Four breeders we've looked at so far (phone calls and emails): Lido (Nevada), Ash's Mystical (Nevada), Desert Reef (Utah), and B Poodles (California).

Price points are $2,000 to $3,000. At least 3 of the breeders (I forgot about the 4th) offers 2- to 3-year genetic health guarantees and all say that they do multiple health screenings of parents. All have been pleasant on the phone or through email. 

How does one decide? I'd appreciate any experiences you might have with any of them. Would LOVE to hear from people who have poodles from any of these breeders who are older (like 7 or older) and still in great shape physically and mentally, and good temperaments.

Thank you!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I live on the other coast, so I haven't had extended contact with any of these breeders. However, several years ago I was in southern Nevada to help a relative, and both Susie at Lido and Marie at Ash's Mystical were responsive and helpful. I know it's not much to go on, but they took the time to respond to someone who was unlikely to be a customer.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe that Susie from Lido standard poodles is the longest continuous breeder of apricot and red standard poodles in the US. She is also an AKC judge, she judges obedience as well as a few breeds in conformation, have know her for about 30 years.


----------



## conchi (Dec 3, 2021)

AKRaven said:


> Looking to get a standard poodle over the next year and have these four breeders on my radar, wondering if anyone has any experiences with them and their poodles, both positive and negative. We're looking for a healthy poodle with a great temperament who will be good with children; looks and color less important. Four breeders we've looked at so far (phone calls and emails): Lido (Nevada), Ash's Mystical (Nevada), Desert Reef (Utah), and B Poodles (California).
> 
> Price points are $2,000 to $3,000. At least 3 of the breeders (I forgot about the 4th) offers 2- to 3-year genetic health guarantees and all say that they do multiple health screenings of parents. All have been pleasant on the phone or through email.
> 
> ...


I got my miniature poodle from Ash's Mystical poodles in 2013. She is an amazing dog. She was also the first dog that I bought from a breeder and not a rescue. Since then we've gotten a Labrador from a breeder (local) and a Bernedoodle also from a breeder. Marie (Ash's) is amazing. The information you get from her is leagues above what I gotten from the other breeder. She gave us an entire packet of information on what to expect, what we should do and what we shouldn't do. She had the pup microchipped, gave us the vet records including weight at birth and each check up. The family tree went back 6 generations. I know more about my poodles ancestry than I do mine. Marie ruined us for all other breeders. I would completely recommend her pups. Our miniature is the smartest do we've ever had. Labradors are known for being smart but compared to her my Lab is a dummy. Every where we take her we are asked where we got her. People at the vet have immediately asked from what breeder did you get her. She's amazing with children, specially small ones, even though our kids are grown and were in college when we got her. I take her to the Galleria mall to walk her and people stop to take pictures of her. She will sit and let little ones pet her and shake. She is very inquisitive (that's how our groomer describes her) and hence gets into trouble.


----------

